# Luftstrom optimierbar?



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab mir ein neues Case zugelegt und euch in den Folgenden Bildern die grösse der Lüfter und die Richtung in die die Luft geweht wird eingezeichnet.

Könnte sich das jemand anschauen und mir vielleicht verbesserungen vorschlagen? (Das Case bietet die Möglichkeit auch unten Lüfter anzubringen...)
Sry für die Qualität eines 3 Jährigen bei den einzeichnungen 


Vielen Dank


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde den oberen 200er umdrehen, sodass er absaugt.  Du pustest extrem viel rein und wenig raus, außerdem stört er dahinten den Abluftstrom des CPU-Kühlers und geht ja direkt wieder nach hinten raus ...     Ansonsten ists ganz gut, mehr würde ich auch nicht einbauen


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

War vor ca. 2h auch noch so das er absaugte ^^ oke, dreh ich den wieder um und hoffe er klackert nicht wieder :/

Sind jedenfalls genügend Lüfter ^^

Danke 

Kleines Ding noch: Meine übertaktete HD5850 wird beim zocken gerne mal über 80 Grad warm, ist zwar noch im Bereich des möglichen für die GraKa, aber was könnt' ich da tun das die kühler bleibt? An der Wand wäre noch eine möglichkeit für einen Lüfter, ich zweifle allerdings daran das da einer dran passt mit dem Matterhorn ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Dezember 2012)

Wenn der Lüfter zusehr klackert, tausche ihn lieber aus, statt ihn so kontraproduktiv arbeiten zu lassen   Oder lass ihn einfach weg, wäre nicht so schlimm.

Lüftertechnisch lässt sich die Grafikkarte nicht mehr optimieren, da hilft nur noch ein anderer Kühler


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Macht bei ner 2 Jahre alten GraKa nicht mehr viel Sinn ^^ naja solange ich den Lüfter wieder still kriege und die GraKa nicht an nem Hitzetod stirbt, bleibts so


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. Dezember 2012)

Kannst ja nen alternativen Kühler suchen und den drauf bauen.
Oder einfach ne neue GraKa kaufen 

Bei dem Gehäuselüfter: 
Bei mir auch, aufm Kopf sind die laut, weil sie sich noch stärker die Achse auf das Gehäuse drücken, anstatt wie bei anders rum montiert sich weg zu drücken.  Lass ihn lieber weg, als dass er stört.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Dezember 2012)

Warum ist sie denn so laut?  Meine alte 6850 mit Sapphire-Kühler war eigentlich recht verträglich was die Lautstärke anging ...


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Zu beginn war der Lüfter so dran wie du es mir empfohlen hast und hat manchmal geklackert, wollte ihn dann eigentlich umdrehen aber dabei ist mir der Schraubenzieher bei 2 Schrauben abgerutscht und ich kriegte die nicht raus, lustigerweise hörte es auch auf zu klappern, und jetzt vorhin hab ich die 2 entfernten Schrauben wieder angebracht und es klackerte wieder  naja jedenfalls konnte ich die 2 "runden" Schrauben rausdrehen  und so denn Lüfter umdrehen zum Glück hab ich ihn noch nicht angeschraubt gehabt  und nun ist er mit 2 Schrauben über Kreuz relativ klackerfrei so angebracht wie er original und nach dir war/sein sollte...

Edit: Momentan isser ruhig... Was würde ein alternativer Lüfter für ne Sapphire HD5850 denn so kosten? Die GraKa wird übrigens sehr geräusch-intensiv wenn sie in Gebrauch ist, das sollte beim alternativen wenn irgendwie möglich nicht so sein ^^


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2012)

Wie schon gesagt:

- die Lüfter im Deckel umdrehen, dass sie rauspusten

Ich würde auch noch das Netzteil drehen, sofern du ne Öffnung im Boden hast. Dann ist es raus aus dem Innenfreislauf und auch für sich schonender. Weiß bloss nicht welches >Case das is, sonst hätte ich gegooglet.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Case steht in der Signatur  und ich hab im ersten Post geschrieben das ich auch unten Lüfter anbringen kann 

Sollte ich den vorderen 120er oben im Deckel auch drehen?

Daran das Netzteil umzudrehen hatte ich auch schon gedacht, werde ich vielleicht noch machen...


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Dezember 2012)

Nein, wenn du den vorderen Deckellüfter umdrehst, saugt er ja dem CPU-Kühler die Luft weg    So bedient er ihn direkt ...


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Das war ja auch meine überlegung ^^ einer der von vorne bei den 5" Schächten zum CPU-Kühler bläst und einen von voren/oben...

Aber der hintere nach aussen zu drehen macht Sinn, auch wenn der halb über dem CPU-Kühler ist, so wird der Kühler selber auch noch gekühlt


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2012)

ich würde den vorderen 120er oben weglassen, da er entweder die frischluft des vorderen lüfters direkt absaugt oder die warme, die sich überm tower durch den 200er "sammelt".


----------



## Gast20190124 (9. Dezember 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, wenn du den vorderen Deckellüfter umdrehst, saugt er ja dem CPU-Kühler die Luft weg    So bedient er ihn direkt ...


 

Das ist eine Falsche Überlegung...denn es wird nicht Kälte zugefügt sondern immer Wärme abgeführt. Von daher ist es richtig das die Lüfter die warme Luft absaugen. Ausserdem sollte das Netzteil gedreht werden. 1. schützt das vor hineinfallenden Kleinteilen und 2. produziert es selbst genügend Wärme und muss nicht noch mit anderen Komponenten belastet werden.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Oke das mit dem Netzteil (und den Kleinteilen) hat schon beim Einbau genervt (*hust* schraube? oh da bist du ja *fall ins Netzteil* -.-). Aber wenn ich es umdrehe ist der Name falsch herum 

Aber die Überlegung von carlson_hb versteh ich nicht... Soll nun der obere/vordere Lüfter Luft rein oder raus bringen? ich würde sagen rein dann kreuzt sich der Luftstrom mit dem Lüfter vorne und wird vom CPU-Kühler ein gesogen?


----------



## Gast20190124 (9. Dezember 2012)

Da warme Luft nach oben steigt stört ein nach innen blasender Deckenlüfter ja schon aus logischen Gründen. Und da kreuzt auch nichts, denn der Luftstrom im Gehäuse wird eh durch alles mögliche verwirbelt. Daher immer Vorne unten die Luft rein, hinten oben raus. Seiitenlüfter auch immer raus.



> enn es wird nicht Kälte zugefügt sondern immer Wärme abgeführt


Aus physikalischer Sicht ist das so. Kälte kann nicht zugefügt werden...sondern es wird immer Wärme entzogen.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt ergibt Sinn (*warmes Luft gehen nach oben*), oke also Netzteil umdrehen geht klar... Und der vordere obere Lüfter am Boden montieren? Hoffe der findet da wegen den ganzen NT-Kabeln platz.

Und irgendwie erscheint mir ein 200er für 3 HDD's etwas zu übertrieben aber da das hier niemand anzweifelt, denke ich es ist oke (natürlich hab' ich die HDD's so eingebaut das sie auch vom Lüfter erfasst werden ^^)


----------



## Gast20190124 (9. Dezember 2012)

also die Vorderen sind Ok, den Rest rausblasen lassen.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Auch den vorderen/oberen? Macht doch irgendwie keinen Sinn, weil dann ja unnötig kalte Luft raus gesaugt wird (auch wenn das physikalisch garnicht geht, irgendwas muss ja raus gesaugt werden ) und der Luftstrom zum CPU-Kühler dadurch gestört wird, dann doch lieber ganz raus oder eben am Boden nach innen saugen lassen...


----------



## Gast20190124 (9. Dezember 2012)

Frontlüfter rein, der rest raus


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Ganz sicher das es was bringt den oberen/vorderem 120er nach aussen blasen zu lassen?


----------



## Gast20190124 (9. Dezember 2012)

Ja..hast du doch selbst eingesehen....allein aus physikalischer Sicht


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

okeee, na wenn die Physik das sagt... Aber denkst du nicht das die Physik auch sagen würde das der Lüfter besser unten zum rein blasen geeignet wäre?


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Dezember 2012)

Prinzipiell sollte man mehr absaugen als reinpusten, oder halbwegs ausgeglichen.  Mehr rein als raus ergibt Wärmestaus ...


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Einer hinten einer oben raus, 2 an der Front und einer unten rein? Wird wohl nicht soo schlimm sein oder?


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sollte man mehr absaugen als reinpusten, oder halbwegs ausgeglichen.  Mehr rein als raus ergibt Wärmestaus ...


 
Kommt aus Case und Bauart an. Nen richtigen Wärmestau soll mir mal wer zeigen  Es gibt nich gerade wenige Case die mit dem Überdruckprinzip konstruiert sind. Denn Überdruck durch Lüfter mit Staubfilter heißt niemals Staub im PC. Bei Unterdruck siehts anderst aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Dezember 2012)

Zeig mir einen PC, der sich selbst entstaubt ...    Du gehst davon aus, dass der PC ein Windtunnel ohne Winkel und Kanten, ohne Verwirbelungen oder abgedeckte Bereiche ist


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Mein Case hat ja eigentlich auch nur eine dichte Seite, die die sich hinter der Zwischenwand wo das Mainboard angebracht ist befindet, unten und oben sind ja besagte löcher für lüfter, an der linken seitenwand ist auch noch die möglichkeit für ein 200er gegeben, also glaube ich nicht wirklich an überdruck, oder (sollte) mir die physik etwas anderes sagen?


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ne schöne Erläuterung: 
Gehäuselüfter: Unter- oder Überdruck? : Einsteiger-Tutorial: PC-Luftkühlung richtig planen und zusammenbauen (Teil 2)

Ich habe außerdem nichts von entstaubt gesagt, wenn aber nur gefilterte Luft hineingepresst wird und diese dann durch alle Schlitze und Öffnungen entweicht, dann kommt nunmal kein Staub rein.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Dezember 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> wenn aber nur gefilterte Luft hineingepresst wird und diese dann durch alle Schlitze und Öffnungen entweicht, dann kommt nunmal kein Staub rein.


 

Davon träumst du    So dichte Filter gibts leider nicht, außerdem laufen die Lüfter ja nicht 24/7 


Ich bleibe dabei, dreh den hinteren oberen so, dass er raus bläst, dann isses eigentlich recht gut.  

Und von den Bodenlüfterplätzen würde ich die Finger lassen, die sind 1) nicht besonders toll für den Luftstrom, 2) recht ineffektiv und 3) holen sie mit Abstand den meisten Staub ins Gehäuse.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Mein PC steht sowieso auf ner Kiste und unten ist auch extra ein Staubschutz im Case... aber gut wenn ihr sagt das effektivste wäre den oben vorne umzudrehen, werd ich das tun (das NT dreh' ich natürlich auch noch)


----------



## Takei Naodar (9. Dezember 2012)

Mein Ratschläge sind:
1.Lüfter vorne oben so belassen wie er war,
2.Lüfter hinten ausblasend montieren,
3.Netzteil drehen damit es von unten Luft ansaugt.
4.Gummis an den Schlauchdurchführungen hinten am gehäuse entfernen.


Bessere Temps gehen nur noch mit Umbauarbeiten... die sich aber nicht so stark rentieren dürften.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (10. Dezember 2012)

Takei Naodar schrieb:


> 4.Gummis an den Schlauchdurchführungen hinten am gehäuse entfernen.


 
Wie meinen? Wieso sollte ich die entfernen? Die stören doch nicht?

und zu 2, welchen hinten? Der hinten oben? Das hatten wir breits geklärt ^^

und 3. wird noch gemacht ^^

oke, jetzt haben wir aussage gegen aussage zu Nummer 1....


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Dezember 2012)

Du könntest den vorderen Deckellüfter auch eifnach raus nehmen ...     Du wirst ihn sowieso nur gedrosselt laufen lassen können, da er sonst zu viel den Hauptluftstrom verwirbelt.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ne dann bau' ich ihn lieber unten dran und lass ihn luft einsaugen...


----------



## Takei Naodar (10. Dezember 2012)

Sry ich meinte den Lüfter hinten oben..... und durch die Gummiöffnungen könnte semipassiv etwas Abluft der Grafikkarte entweichen. Das würde strömungsteschinch aber nur relativ gut funktionieren, wenn der Lüfter vorne oben noch da ist.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (10. Dezember 2012)

Oke nun muss nur noch das mysterium des oben vorne angebrachten 120er gelöst werden und wie du das genau mit den Gimmiummantelung meinst... ^^


----------



## Takei Naodar (10. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem 120er is ganz einfach.. viele denken der würde die Luftansaugung des CPU-Lüfters behindern.... falsch.... naja zumindest teilweise... bei 800-1000 U/min ist im Regelfall die Ansaugung nicht behindert (besonders unter Last), der Kühler bekommt aber seinen mindestens fast kompletten eigenen Luftkreislauf (abhängig von der jeweiligen Lüfterkonfiguration).
Zusammen mit den Beiden Lüftern in der Front wierd damit eine Luftstrombarriere (so nenn ich es jetzt mal) gegen die Abwärme der Graka erzeugt. Wenn das Netzteil auch noch seinen eigenen Luftkreislauf hat, sollte ein leichter "Überdruck" (minimal, da Axiallüfter nicht gut Druckerzeugen können.... endet meist damit dass im Spalt zwischen Lüfterrahmen und Blättern Luftrückfluss entsteht der ungewollte Lautstärke erzeugen kann....), deswegen sollten noch die Gummistopfen entfernt werden damit der Luft ein weiterer Ausweg bereitsteht. Dort würde dann ein Teil der Abluft der Graka entweichen.

Für genauere Erklärungen bitte den TS Button anklicken..... hab jetzt keine Lust hier ne Wall of Text hinzusetzen.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (10. Dezember 2012)

Oke also so lassen aber die gummidinger entfernen, auch wenn ich mal behaupte das mein Case zu durchlässig für überdruck ist...

Edit: Kann man die Gummidingee auch rausbekommen ohne das man die dadurch verlaufenden Kabel abziehen muss?


----------



## Takei Naodar (10. Dezember 2012)

Nein, außer sie haben eine Öffnungsstelle....


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (10. Dezember 2012)

Oder ich versuche sie rauszunehmen und nach hinten zu schieben um mal an einem WE die Kabel abzunehmen und den Gummiring wegzunehem xD


----------



## Hawky1980 (10. Dezember 2012)

Den besten Airflow mit vielen Lüftern hast du so. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier kannst du dir verschiedene Konfigurationen mit Temperaturunterschieden anschauen.


----------



## aliriza (10. Dezember 2012)

Das Netzteil um drehen so das es die Frischluft nicht ausm Case holt sondern von draußen.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (10. Dezember 2012)

Oke, das Netzteil wird nachher gedreht, aber was ist nun mit dem  vorderen oberen Lüfter? Drehen, unten einbauen, so lassen wie er ist?


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Dezember 2012)

So drehen, dass er absaugt ...   Oder rausnehmen.


----------



## Takei Naodar (10. Dezember 2012)

Lass ihn einblasend... aber dreh den 200er hinten oben auf ausblasend...
btw strike7... nimm mal die Hitzestaubleche von deinem Ram ab..... die niedrigen Bleche sind bei mehr als 2 Ramriegeln direkt nebeneinander dämlich und stauen die hitze nur, da zwischen den Ramriegeln fast keine Luft durchkommt und der Ram fast wie ein einziger Block wirkt in Sachen Wärmeabgabe....


----------



## the.hai (10. Dezember 2012)

Den 120er ausm Deckel entweder ganz raus oder auf den Boden, da bringt er mehr. Ihn oben aber einblasend montiert zu haben, damit er die warme Luft vom 200er gleich wieder reinpustet und das noch gegen die Gesetze der Thermodynamik, NEIN DANKE


----------



## Takei Naodar (10. Dezember 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> Den 120er ausm Deckel entweder ganz raus oder auf den Boden, da bringt er mehr. Ihn oben aber einblasend montiert zu haben, damit er die warme Luft vom 200er gleich wieder reinpustet und das noch gegen die Gesetze der Thermodynamik, NEIN DANKE


 
Soweit es ersichtlich ist, hat der Computer oben viel Freiraum, daher ist das mit der wieder eingeblasenen Luft vom 200er zu vernachlässigen und bei den Temperaturunterschieden in denen wir uns hier bewegen, hat Thermodynamik nur einen geringen bis sehr geringen Einfluss...


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (10. Dezember 2012)

Hab ihn erstmal umgedreht weil ich das Kabelmanagement neu gemacht habe (dabei auch die Gummi-Dingers rausgenommen ) und die rechte Seitenwand quasi andrücken musste um sie überhaupt zu schliessen, und natürlich ist der Lüfter am NT und das genau da wo ich die Kabel nicht erreiche 

PS: Sry das Bild ist leider etwas verwackelt, aber man erkennt was ich meine 

Edit: Lol... SpeedFan sagt mir der PC wird wärmer als zuvor... Und welch Überraschung; Aus dem oberen vorderen Lüfter kommt KÜHLE Luft rausgeblasen... Kein wunder das die CPU fast 5 Grad wärmer ist... Toll euere Thermik und Physik


----------



## Takei Naodar (10. Dezember 2012)

Hab doch gesagt das das mindestens Quatsch ist bis grober Unfug


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja, den solltest du ja auch weiter einblasend lassen, und den hitneren oberen dann rausblasend ...      Das sollte doch eigentlich logisch sein.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (11. Dezember 2012)

Nunja die paar argumente derer die darauf plädierten den oberen vorderen 120er nach aussen pusten zu lassen klangen recht plausibel, und die beharrten darauf... Naja schlussendlich ist der Lüfter auf dem Boden der Tatsachen des Case gelandet ^^

Wenn niemand mehr eine mögliche optimierung mit dem vorhandenen Material hätte, würde ich mich bei allen (hilfreichen) Antworten bedanken  und um dicht machung bitten...


----------



## meratheus (11. Dezember 2012)

Grundlagen der Physik besagt: "warme Luft besitzt einen positiven Auftrieb (Beispiel Heißluftballon)" da es sich so auch in einem Computergehäuse verhält gilt es dem entsprechend die Gehäuselüfter so auch zu installieren. Die Lüfter in Front sollten also dem Gehäuse kühle Luft zuführen, die Rear und Top Lüfter sollten die erwärmte Luft aus dem System abführen. Einen Lüfter unten im Boden zu installieren bringt nicht viel, außer das der Lüfter das System schneller verstaubt. Wie schon angesprochen das Netzteil drehen, das der PSU-Lüfter ebenfalls von unten die Luft ansaugt. Das die Beschriftung auf dem Kopf steht ist absolut nebensächlich.
Zum Staub. Ein System staubfrei halten zu können in dem ich dem Gehäuse eine größerere Menge (Volumen) über die Gehäuselüfter zuführe anstatt abführe funktioniert nicht. Zum ersten kann ich ein Verstauben des Systems zwar mit Filter reduzieren aber gänzlich verhindern geht nicht. Zweitens erwärmt sich bei dieser Methode des angeblichen "Überdruckes" das System langsam, abhängig von der darin befindlichen Hardware.

Nachtrag: Lütfer an der Seitenwand zu installieren bringt ebenfalls keinen Vorteil. Sie könnten sogar (Gehäuseaufbau abhängig) den Airflow im Case stören.


----------



## Wild Thing (11. Dezember 2012)

Schau mal hier.....

DeXgo - GerÃ¼chtekÃ¼che: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehäuse aus? (Seite 2)

Vielleicht hilft's dir.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (11. Dezember 2012)

Laut deiner verlinkten Seite Wild Thing, mache ich es ja genau richtig... An der Front 2, unten einen, hinten oben und hinten jeweils einer


----------



## Wild Thing (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke es reicht wenn du in der Front 1 Lüfter hast der die Kalte Luft in das Case bläst, die 2 im deckel mußt du drehen so das sie die Warme Luft raus pusten (warme Luft steigt immer nach oben) Der hinter Lüfter ist ja richtig positioniert. Wenn du das NT drehst mußt du aufpassen das der Pc nicht auf dem Teppich steht, sonst bekommt es nicht genug Luft....


----------

